# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Журналист Onliner.by задал волнующие всех веб-пользователей вопросы представителям руководства «Белт

## ByFly

Журналист Onliner.by Константин Сидорович задал волнующие всех веб-пользователей вопросы представителям руководства Белтелекома, чтобы разобраться, от чего же все-таки зависит качество интернета и как национальный провайдер решает актуальные проблемы. Корреспонденту также  удалось побывать в  центре обработки данных.
	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

